# Wiring a reversable motor to a Dayton drum switch



## kd0afk (Jun 3, 2014)

I bought a 1hp leeson motor and I'm having trouble wiring it up. I suck at wiring diagrams and this is hell. The wires are numbered and two are capped. 
There are two punchouts on the switch and numerous punchouts on the motor box.  
Where do I run the cable? Does anyone have a video taking me through this?


----------



## kd0afk (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm guessing that the path would be wall to motor and two cables from the motor to the switch. Am I close.


----------



## MachineTom (Jun 3, 2014)

The path is wall to switch, then a 4-5 pack of wires from the motor to the switch.

Some where is a wiring schematic of the motor hookup, if not a note that says to reverse rotation move black wire to L1 and #4 wire to T. Or some such thing. That is the key to making it work.

To reverse an AC motor the starting winding have to be reversed, and that is what the drum switch does. There will be a bunch of schematics with the switch
and you need to choose the correct one.

You can not do this by guessing. You need a buddy or a pro to walk you through it or you will let out the magic smoke that makes a motor run.


----------



## kd0afk (Jun 3, 2014)

So is there a pro here on the forum that can help? One of the diagrams shows the power from the wall going into the motor. 
Also it has a reset switch as well.


----------



## kd0afk (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is the one leeson diagram I could find


----------



## kd0afk (Jun 3, 2014)

Sure, there are 6 diagrams but not one says which motor wire goes where.


----------



## kd0afk (Jun 3, 2014)

Is that what a reversing drum switch does. Is that what it was doing when it was hooked up to the old motor? Lol


----------



## jschoenly (Jun 4, 2014)

MachineTom is right, you will need multiple wires from the drum to the motor.  The drum switch will have a pair of contacts (maybe 1 & 2) that will simply connect in either direction - This would be for the hot to the motor.  The other 4 contacts will connect different when in forward or reverse - something like Forward connects 3-4 & 5-6 while Rev connects 3-5 & 4-6 (just an example).  

You need to find a diagram for the motor that tells you what wires to switch to reverse the motor, it should specifically say something like "Swap P1 & P2 to reverse motor" on the diagram.  If you find that, we can help.  Without that - Don't guess.

Stupid question but...  is the motor reversible?  Not all are wired for it if I recall.  If it is a reversible motor - some diagram has to tell you how.


----------



## kd0afk (Jun 4, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## MachineTom (Jun 4, 2014)

Okay, you need a wire from L1 to the switch, split the T5 wire from its group, with a wire to the switch for both T5 and its group, split T8 from its group, and again a wire for T8 and another for the group. thats 5 wires. to the switch.

 Now show the schemic for the switch.


----------



## kd0afk (Jun 4, 2014)

I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## kd0afk (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm an idiot when it comes to electricity. What is an L1?


----------



## jschoenly (Jun 4, 2014)

These are the wires as marked in the "box" on the motor.  

No offense meant, but you might want to find someone knowledgeable and comfortable to come wire this.  It's not too difficult, but if you are not comfortable with wiring, best to leave it for someone who is.


----------



## MachineTom (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, you posted the photo of the wiring schematic. There will be a cover on the end of the motor held on by a couple of small screws, remove the cover and you will see a fiber board with wires and screw studs or spade connectors or both each with numbers & letters. Often the wires will be unmarked but have a color, make note of color and post, if you remove them. L1 and L2 refer to the power (line) connections.

As you don't understand the first part of the post, I will not continue with the second part. Find someone to do this work.


----------



## MachineTom (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, you posted the photo of the wiring schematic. There will be a cover on the end of the motor held on by a couple of small screws, remove the cover and you will see a fiber board with wires and screw studs or spade connectors or both each with numbers & letters. Often the wires will be unmarked but have a color, make note of color and post, if you remove them. L1 and L2 refer to the power (line) connections.


----------



## kd0afk (Jun 8, 2014)

The old 1" pulley won't fit the bigger shaft. All I could find was a 1-3/4" pulley, will this new faster top end damage the cast iron bearings of the headstock?


----------



## kd0afk (Jun 9, 2014)

Nevermind,  I remembered that I had a tachometer and it read the top speed at around 700 rpm. I don't think that's too fast.


----------

